# Hello



## hopefulgirl (Jul 24, 2006)

My name is Ashley I am from Canada. I am 19 turning 20 in a month and still live at home, but am looking for an apartment. I have two cats, a Hemalayn and I'm not sure what kind of cat my other one is, but he is fluffy, white, gray and brown. The Hemalayn, felix is my moms and the other cat Scrappy is mine, he is three years old.


----------



## PrimoBabe (Feb 23, 2006)

Can you post some photos of your kitties?


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, Scrappy is a cute kitty


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi Ashley! Welcome to the forum :wink:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Nice to have you here Ashley


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome, Ashley! I hope you enjoy the forums.


----------

